# Einstein and Eddington



## ctg (Nov 23, 2008)

The BBC has made a perfect TV movie on the general theory of relativity and how it came true. As few might know it was time of first world war when Einstein received a letter from an English Astrophysicist called Eddington. The englishman simply asked Einstein to an explanation on why Mercury's orbit isn't consistent with all the other planet, that seemed to go by the Newton's laws of Gravity. Einstein proved Newton to be wrong by writing his most famous work, but it took a long time before this theory was proven to be right. To do that Eddington travelled in Africa after the Great War and took a series of photographs from the top eclipse so to prove that starlight bend. The result was positive and now we know that this relatively unknown scientist, who only had writen one very small publication, was one of the greatest minds we have seen on this planet.

If you have an access to the BBC iPlayer, then I suggest you follow the link and see yourself this brilliant movie, in which David Tennant is one of stars.  BBC iPlayer - Einstein and Eddington

If not then I hope you have a chance to see it when the movie reaches your country, because it's really worth it. 

To answer the question, why here? Even though it's a factual program, it's still science fiction. A brilliantly done science fiction.


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 26, 2008)

Gonna watch this tomorrow, looks interesting(as all things Einstein are).


----------



## mosaix (Nov 28, 2008)

ctg - thanks for this link. I watched it the other night, an excellent program.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 28, 2008)

Cheers ctg, will watch that later when the house quiet's a bit


----------

